# Our old timeclock....



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

i thought you might all get a kick outta this.......I almost feel like whenever Im doing maintenance on my tank i should "clock in"


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

[smilie=l: wow, thats wild!!! 
i feel like its such a joy! what ever could you mean..."clock in"!?


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

If you do a search on Ebay for "Amano", there are alot of Amano clocks for sale.


----------



## Magoo (Mar 1, 2006)

LOL, thats too funny, If only we could receive paychecks for our time.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

LOL!

But if you "clock in" on the Amano clock, do you get the use of all his skills, vision and expertise until you "punch out", *grin*? Now THAT would be fun!


LOL! I can hear it now - "oh, the 30 gal? yeah, that aquascape came out GREAT because it was that day I was on the Amano Clock, you know....." 

-Jane


----------

